# Hello from El Paso



## Tony.Brown (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been shooting bow now for 1 1/2 yars and love it. I have yet to kill anything with a bow but have done so many times with a rifle. I am hoping to pick up tips and also network with other Arhers around El Paso as well. Thanks.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Hitman065 (Feb 13, 2007)

Greeting Fellow Texan!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Autorotate (Jan 29, 2007)

*Howdy!*

TB

Welcome to El Paso.

Call Ron @ 915-856-9764 for info on joining the Archers of El Paso. They shoot the first Sunday of every month in Chapparral, NM.

Here's a link for the OMB...they're hosting the 16th Annual Thunderbird 3D Open next weekend up in Mimbres, NM. 

Feel free to PM me with any questions.

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Welcome*

Tony,

Check out the New Mexico Bowhunter's Association Web Site, There is information on upcoming state shoots in New Mexico.

Contact information should be up soon.

Arrow


----------



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT from Denison (that's in N.TX.) You'll like it here.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## miller.33 (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome,
Come see us at the Sportsmans Warehouse in Las Cruces. We will get u ready for that big kill.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## TXdad (Oct 4, 2006)

*Hey there El Paso!*

Good to have you here. I hope that you get that first critter soon! Try going to the Abilene area. Mucho Deer! There are not too many around here (Lubbock). Oh well, the big Bend area is great for about anything as hunting goes.


----------



## miller.33 (Jun 9, 2007)

Put in for the New Mexico hunts if you want to go after the toads! In El Paso you are real close to some prime spots, Gila, 34,36


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Tony. Have fun here.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

